# Ramon Allones (Cuba) Specially Selected Cigar Review - Huge disappointment



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Medium to full body. First half of the cigar was filled with flavours like pepper, roasted nuts and coffee. 2nd half was terrible. Hollow waterlike...

Read the full review here: Ramon Allones (Cuba) Specially Selected Cigar Review - Huge disappointment


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear it i love the RASS every so often they flatten out. Could need more rest. Or maybe it was just a dud.


----------

